# 6 speed manual Maximas--did Nissan actually make any?



## mwoodwalk (Nov 19, 2004)

Having the darndest time trying to find a 6 speed manual 2005 maxima. Any suggestions? Did they make like 3 of them? What's the deal. No way I'm buying one unless I find a manual, so any suggestions on how to do so are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

basically you looking for one of about 500 cars... nissan made like 1% manual... either loaded, or bare bones, no in between... its been that way since 02 when the 3.5 went in... you may need to order an 06...


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Talk to Mossy Nissan or someone else who's enthusiast friendly... they'll probably be more helpful.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Wow, I've never seen one in person. I was quite curious myself.


----------

